# If you got your first Kindle for Christmas, what's the 1st book you are reading?



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

There are a lot of new Kindle owners (myself included). Just curious as to what book you chose to read first?

I've chosen _The Help_ as my first book. I'm loving it and really enjoy reading it on my Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

sleepy6553 said:


> I've chosen _The Help_ as my first book.


I've heard this is a really great book. 

My first book was Then We Came to the End, but that was a while ago.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Water for Elephants, by Sara Gruen. My book club is meeting on it on Jan 6th, lol. Plus it was only $5!

Kristan


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

I got my Kindle as an early xmas present a few weeks ago.  Since then I've read Disintegration by Scott Nicholson, Serial by Konrath and Crouch, and The Scarlett Plague by Jack London (via Project Gutenberg).


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Tom Clancy's Dead or Alive was the first book I downloaded.  My best friend pased away 3 years ago, and he was a HUGE Clancy fan, so I chose this as a way to honor him, plus Clancy is a darn good author, hopefully he'll get back to a regular publishing schedule now.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm reading four, and that's because the Kindle makes it so easy to do so.

Portal

Draculas

Firefly Island

Space junque


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

theapatra said:


> Firefly Island


Thank you, Thea. I'm honored to be among your first Kindle books. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Thank you, Thea. I'm honored to be among your first Kindle books. I hope you enjoy it.


I totally am. It's the current one I just left to come here and check in. grin


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

theapatra said:


> I totally am. It's the current one I just left to come here and check in. grin


What? NO! Go back to reading it! No KBs allowed.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Decision Points by George W. Bush.


----------



## Nutwood (Dec 28, 2010)

My first book is "At the Mountains of Madness" by HP Lovecraft.  Never read any Lovecrart, but I became interested when I saw the Guillermo del Toro is working on the film version.  It was only 99 cents.


----------



## Sophiesmum (Dec 27, 2010)

My first book is The Perfect Holiday - Cathy Kelly,


Sophiesmum


----------



## chuckf410 (Dec 27, 2010)

The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin

It is a book that I learned quite a bit from when I first read it as a teenager. It is a book that I have gone back to again and again throughout the years.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Sophiesmum said:


> My first book is The Perfect Holiday - Cathy Kelly,
> 
> Sophiesmum


I love Cathy Kelly. The Perfect Holiday is not available in the US. I wonder what would happen if I tried to purchase it from the UK Amazon site. I suppose it wouldn't work, huh?

edited to add: no, I checked and I can't download it.


----------



## lou_uk (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm reading 61 Hours by Lee Child. I love his books but 61 Hours is only available in hardback over in the UK as yet and not a great fan of hardbacks, plus they are more expensive.

I read it in bed last night and couldn't get over how I didn't have to use my other hand to turn the page lol.....it's great!

Louise


----------



## Sophiesmum (Dec 27, 2010)

Kindle Gracie link=topic=46664.msg813598#msg813598 date=1293573293]
I love Cathy Kelly. The Perfect Holiday is not available in the US. I wonder what would happen if I tried to purchase it from the UK Amazon site. I suppose it wouldn't work, huh?

edited to add: no, I checked and I can't download it. 
[/quote]

Kindle Gracie,

Thats a shame, a nice light read for a newbie like myself.

Sophiesmum


----------



## Chris71 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just got my Kindle for Christmas. I am recently remarried after getting a divorce last year, so the first book I bought is "What a Wife Needs From Her Husband"  

Chris


----------



## bbeck (Dec 9, 2010)

I am almost finished with Stephen King's "Under the Dome"


----------



## cranewife (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm reading The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.  I'm about halfway through...really enjoying it!


----------



## AnThem (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm reading Little Miss Straight Lace. And Letters of a Woman Homesteader. But mostly Little Miss Straight Lace.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

I just discovered a FREE Dean Koontz (Darkness under the sun) book, so that is my first download (other than my own to check for mistakes!


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

I pulled down a bunch of free classics and I decided to read a book I loved when I was a kid: _The Call of the Wild_ by Jack London. It was a lot shorter than I remembered it being. I still love the story.

Second book I started was _Traitor's Wife_ by Susan Higginbotham, and I am halfway through it. I can only handle so much historical fiction at one time, so I also started a completely different genre last night, SciFi. _Bright of the Sky_ by Kay Kenyon has been very engrossing so far and I don't want to put it down.

I am loving my Kindle. I didn't expect to. I resisted it for a long time but it's great.


----------



## Beldin ME (Dec 3, 2010)

My first book is Blood and Sunlight: A Maryland Vampire Story by Jamie Wasserman. I have also downloaded Night Watch by Sergei Lukyanenko, recommended by my son.  I look forward to reading others suggestions.  Allen


----------



## Kikuri (Dec 29, 2010)

My first book is Mistress of Rome, and second, 33 AD, as per a suggestion here : )


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I was already using Kindle for the PC before I got my Kindle device for Christmas.  I was reading The Count of Monte Cristo.  When logged in with my new Kindle, there was my book, at the correct location.  I love Kindle.

BTW - if you haven't read the Count of Monte Cristo, do yourself a favor and pull it down.  It's a swashbuckling (yes, I used that word) adventure full of action, romance, betrayal, and revenge.  It's worth reading every couple years!


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I read "At the Earth's Core" by Edgar Rice Burroughs. The story is rather absurd, but it's very engaging. I'm currently reading the sequel, "Pellucidar".

As recently as Thanksgiving, I had wanted the Playstation Move, but over Thanksgiving, I tried my sister's Kindle, and decided that I wanted the Kindle instead. I have a couple hundred books on my Kindle, thus far all free public domain books. The Kindle isn't going to replace paper books entirely for me, we have a great Science Fiction bookstore here in Minneapolis, Uncle Hugos, and I intend to continue supporting it. Plus, the price is right on used paperback books.

But as far as old classics go, the Kindle is fantastic. No such thing as out of print or hard to find anymore. I've always wanted to read Adam Smith's "The Wealth of Nations" for myself, but that tiny print was just too awkward. Much better on a Kindle. And E-books let me try out books I never would have even looked at before. I looked at a book "Foods that will win the war and how to prepare them", published during the First World War. It talks about cook using different ingredients to cope with wartime rationing. The recipes actually look pretty good.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

First book with my new Kindle is Sylvianna by Keryl Raist, who is an online friend.


By the way, she is offering the book for free on Smashwords until January 21 if you use code EN72N at checkout.

Also, already downloaded and waiting for me to read (from authors I've found here at Kindleboards):
The End of Marking Time by CJ West
and
Out of Time, a paranormal romance by Monique Martin


----------



## Debbie0142 (Dec 26, 2010)

My first is "A simple Amish Christmas" but I already have 262 others waiting!! I LOVE my Kindle and knowing that I will always have something waiting for me............I may never come up for food and air!!
(well maybe food)


----------



## jwasserman (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you Allen- I'm honored!

If you like vampire books, you might enjoy Light at the End by Spektor or Let the Right One in.



Beldin ME said:


> My first book is Blood and Sunlight: A Maryland Vampire Story by Jamie Wasserman. I have also downloaded Night Watch by Sergei Lukyanenko, recommended by my son. I look forward to reading others suggestions. Allen


----------



## bookworm58 (Dec 30, 2010)

With each download I found myself reading the first chapter and getting hooked.  As a result I'm currently reading 4 books but haven't finished the first one yet.  Strangely enough it seems to work.

Just Kids - Patti Smith
Foundation - Isaac Asimov (reread after 20+ years)
The Gargoyle - Andrew Davidson (reread after 4 months)
The Politics of Freedom: Taking on the Left, the Right and Threats to Our Liberties - David Boaz


----------



## Southernbelle07 (Dec 30, 2010)

The first book I read on Christmas morning was The Hunger Games, quickly followed by the next two in the series (Catching Fire and Mockingjay). 

I just finished The Night She Fell (freebie). 

Searching for the next one at the moment!


----------



## Vicki66 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just got my kindle 3 for my birthday which was 5 days prior to Christmas!  I am reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo first in the series of three by Stieg Larsson.  It had good reviews and I thought rather than stick with my favorite authors (Lisa Jackson and Jodi Piccoult), I'd branch out now that I am a kindle owner and read all types of books.  I already have 53 downloads!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Southern -- how is The Year She Fell? I have it but haven't started it yet. I can't quite tell whether it's chick-lit, a thriller, or a literary novel ...


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

"In Her Name" from Michael R. Hicks. I bought the Omnibus edition which contains the complete text of the first three novels of the series:Empire, Confederation, and Final Battle. Check out his web site at http://authormichaelhicks.com and/or read my review on Amazon and my blog http://myfirstereader.blogspot.com/2010/12/book-review.html.


----------



## Southernbelle07 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Southern -- how is The Year She Fell? I have it but haven't started it yet. I can't quite tell whether it's chick-lit, a thriller, or a literary novel ...


It was a decent mashup of chicklit and mystery/thriller. I finished it in a day because I wanted to know how all the parts fit together and got an surprising ending. However, the chapters are grouped with different characters and there were some characters that I found myself skimming through.


----------



## harthag12 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just got for Christmas, just finished Tooth & Nail by Craig DiLouie & starting on Gilded Latten Bones by Glen Cook, my favorite author.


----------



## stingwray (Dec 31, 2010)

Hell's Corner...Baldacci


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*The first book I recall reading on my K2 (back in early 2009) was The Grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck-- fabulously written!*


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

I read one called When Angels Cry


----------



## april31099 (Dec 30, 2010)

The Hunger Games


----------



## Electric Landlady (Dec 31, 2010)

My kindle was definitely my best christmas present.

I just finished Room by Emma Donoghue, it was amazing.

Just started Yoga For People Who Can't Be Bothered by Geoff Dyer, it comes highly recommended.


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

The first book I read was Wish, by Alexandra Bullen, which was offered for free a couple days after I got my Kindle! I was surprised by how much I enjoyed it.

Since then I have read Halfway to the Grave and One Foot in the Grave, both my Jeaniene Frost. I have to say I am head over heels for my Kindle, so I suspect nearly all the books I read in the future will be on it!


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Love love love my new Kindle! Wish I hadn't waited so long. I finally got tired of the stacks of books everywhere!

I'm reading G is for Gumshoe by Sue Grafton. I love her.

Happy New Year everyone!

(so glad I found this community)


----------



## Domothy (Nov 28, 2010)

I started with a bit of indie fantasy - The Half-Orcs Omnibus by David Daglish. 40% through and about 12,000 of those location things left - I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## IMVivid (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm reading The Red Church and Out of Time!! It's amazing that once you start reading on the kindle it's hard to put it down.


----------



## Paper Tiger (Nov 23, 2010)

Does the Kindle manual count?


----------



## videoouija (Jan 1, 2011)

Bought a Kindle using the money I got for Christmas. Prior to buying mine, the last book I read was HP & The Deathly Hallows and before the Harry Potter series, I was Ender's Game and Lord of the Flies back when I was in high school 10 years ago.

To break my K3 in, I purchased a book that has had my intrigue and I've heard a lot about this year -- Room: A Novel. I followed that with The Hunger Games, and am currently on Catching Fire. I've purchased Mockingjay and The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo for my next reads. My current pace is 1 book every two days. I know it will slow, but nothing like the last 10 years


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

my first download was Trapped by Jack Kilborn, then Edward Lee's Operator B, liked the Lee a lot, not so much the Kilborn


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Paper Tiger said:


> Does the Kindle manual count?


I hope so.

The first thing I read was the manual. It is a great way to practice and you actually learn all of the Kindle's features.

I know, it's weird. Actually reading the instructions before posting questions on a board. It's a character flaw I have.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I transferred over Vicki Tyley's new mystery, Brittle Shadows, from Kindle for PC. Great book--for the short term I will be working ont he books I've already downloaded on PC.

Thanks for the mentions, Glen and IMVivid

Scott


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

World War Z by Max Brooks

I've never read anything in documentary/interview format before. Its really interesting. Makes me feel like I'm reading hundreds of short stories that all revolve around the same theme. 

-Jay


----------



## DianeDeSigns (Jan 2, 2011)

Paper Tiger said:


> Does the Kindle manual count?


Ha! I have yet to do that though I'm almost finished with my first book, "Freedom" by Jonathan Franzen. I have mixed feelings about this novel. Lots of unlikeable characters and too much unnecessary detail about unimportant things IMO but I'm LOVING my new Kindle that I just got for Christmas!!!

Still have to learn all of the things I can do with it like taking notes, dictionary, etc. and I can't wait to get my new Oberon cover for it!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

DianeDeSigns said:


> Ha! I have yet to do that though I'm almost finished with my first book, "Freedom" by Jonathan Franzen. I have mixed feelings about this novel. Lots of unlikeable characters and too much unnecessary detail about unimportant things IMO but I'm LOVING my new Kindle that I just got for Christmas!!!
> 
> Still have to learn all of the things I can do with it like taking notes, dictionary, etc. and I can't wait to get my new Oberon cover for it!


After you've digested the information in the manual, I suggest checking out the very helpful (and extensive!) list of Kindle shortcuts here Kindle 3 Keyboard Shortcuts, which I learned about on this forum. The Kindle is an incredible device!


----------



## makabe (Jan 2, 2011)

I just got a kindle for Christmas and am loving it! The first book I'm reading on it is The Fall of Giants by Ken Follett. I've also lined up Bright-Sided by Barbara Ehrenreich.


----------



## MarkAJohn (Dec 26, 2010)

My first book is "Team of Rivals," Doris Kearns Goodwin's massive and wonderful (so far) intimate look at Abraham Lincoln and his cabinet. I have some lighter things lined up after that--a couple of Lee Childs' Reacher novels, sci fi by Iain M. Banks, some baseball biographies. I'm crazy about big books, though, and I'll get around to "War and Peace" and Gibbons' many-volume "Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire." A lot of things I want to read aren't public domain, and it's too easy to buy Kindle books, isn't it? I'm like a gambling addict at a never-ending poker game. It's a good thing, I guess, that my wife is watching me carefully.
  MarkAJohn


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Kikuri said:


> My first book is Mistress of Rome, and second, 33 AD, as per a suggestion here : )


 Thank you! And a huge thanks to the person who suggested it to you, also.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Forgive me Kindle for I have sinned.

I got my Kindle a few days before Christmas and have downloaded about 100 books, mostly free.

Since owning my Kindle I have not read a single book on it.  I'm reading a couple graphic novels, and The hunger Games trilogy thatI borrowed from a friend, and I've got the audio book version of Horns by Joe Hill.  Once those are finished I promise to use my kindle for something other than playing poker.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thayerphotos said:


> Forgive me Kindle for I have sinned.
> 
> I got my Kindle a few days before Christmas and have downloaded about 100 books, mostly free.
> 
> Since owning my Kindle I have not read a single book on it. I'm reading a couple graphic novels, and The hunger Games trilogy thatI borrowed from a friend, and I've got the audio book version of Horns by Joe Hill. Once those are finished I promise to use my kindle for something other than playing poker.


I have the opposite problem. Before Christmas, I had planned to buy several specific full-priced books for my new Kindle. But since unwrapping it, I've only bought two of the $9.99 books I had been looking at, and haven't started reading either one. I've downloaded maybe 30 free or cheap books, and I'm currently switching off between reading four of them.

Never had this sort of literary ADD problem before the Kindle, lol. I really need to focus on one of them at a time and finish.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I've had my baby for a few months now - 4?  Anyway, my first book was Academ's Fury (Book 2 of The Codex Alera by Jim Butcher).


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

1st book was:  

The Confession by John Grisham....lifelong Grisham fan here  Finished it in just a couple days!


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

My first Kindel book is Reaper by Rachel Vincent.  Its a free one to introduce you to the soul screamers series.  Needles to say it got me hooked and I had to buy the rest.    Other than that so glad to see I am not the only one who has more than one book going at a time.


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

musclehead said:


> BTW - if you haven't read the Count of Monte Cristo, do yourself a favor and pull it down. It's a swashbuckling (yes, I used that word) adventure full of action, romance, betrayal, and revenge. It's worth reading every couple years!


Heyyyy...nothing wrong with swashbucklers...I write them! And have won awards for writing them! LOL. I'll take a man swinging down out of the ships rigging, a dagger between his teeth, sword in hand, over a desk jockey suffering angst over not enough foam in his latte, any day.

To that end, Wilbur Smith's Birds of Prey...great swashbuckling adventure.


----------



## spidermanfan (Dec 28, 2010)

Clash of Kings by George Martin.  Such a great series.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Kristin Lavransdatter by Sigrid Undset (first re-read since college).  I've gone from a dusty old tome in a library to my sleek Kindle.  Yeah! 

Miriam


----------

